# Pond Catfishing, Help me get the big bites.



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

How would you guys typically try to fish a 2 or 3 acre pond. I've caught a couple decent catfish in there between 6-15lbs. My brother says that he's seen up to around 40lb cats in there. I'm not sure what type of catfish since I myself don't even know the difference that well. They have been stocked in the pond anyhow for quite a few years and they are big.

Any suggestions on how to go about getting the big ones? I've been using a 24" leader and then 1/2oz egg sinker with bead (carolina rig) setup. I've broke off on 3 on the hookset and landed 3. I'm going this weekend to the pond to hopefully catch a couple. I've been using shrimp and chicken liver so far. Should I be fishing the deepest holes in the pond(out in the center) or fishing the shallower end. Should I fish close to the bank of throw my bait out as far as I can get it? 

Also just wondering if I should make sure the drag is set very loose so the cat can pull line and not feel anything.... or should I keep the drag tight so I can see the pole bend?

To sum up my catfishing experience, growing up as a kid we'd fish below the locks and dams with creek chubs but never caught anything big. Other than that I fished Deer Creek(beside Berlin Lake) from the shore and never caught anything big there either. We used chicken liver most of the time at Deer Creek.

Easy questions for most of you i'm sure but just wanting to broaden my fishing skills. 

Thanks!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If thos big cats in there are flatheads, you probably wont catch them using chicken liver..Try some fresh cut fish, or live baitfish, gold fish.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Get some big old live bait such as goldfish or sunfish. Fish at night, about 8 feet off the bank. OPEN your bail if the reel has no clicker or is not a bait runner or you will lose your pole  I fish one farther out and one close to the bank. The big cats are where the bait fish are , which is usually close to shore at night. 24" leader is to long. Fish the carolina rig with about a 8-9" leader and about a 2 oz sinker. Pond flatties want only one thing-live baits  that is 99% of the time. Good Luck.......... CATKING


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have always found that when trying to pull but cats out of ponds, the best bait is what they eat in that pond. The small ones will take whatever they can get (liver, worm, & shrimp). But i think the big ones stick to a diet. Most ponds have a main feeder fish. It could be gills, crappie, bullheads, shinners. What ever it is, i think that will be your best bait.

P.S. goldfish always work good too.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

I use a big chub on a bobber set deep with a split shot about 18" from the hook. Throw it out next to the biggest structure (usually a tree). If that dont work, cut the chubs belly and take the bobber off and throw in the same spot. Stay tight to the structure. That works endlessly in mine and my neighbors ponds. Even if the tree is in 2' of water, set the bobber at about 2' and do it. Usually works best starting at dark. Hope this helps. Catch a few hog bass doing this process.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

What style hooks you guys use for these big chubs. The primary food in this pond has to be bluegill. I could catch some of those and try them. If your fishing them as live bait do you just let them swim your bobber around?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just get yourself either Kahle hooks size 5/0 or something similar. A big strong sharp hook is VERY important. CATKING


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Throw them out on the bottom carolina style rigged. I use a float rig meaning a 12" leader with a torpedo float between the swivel and hook. Keeps the bait off the bottom. But just throwing the live bait out deadlined will work  Keep you bail opened if the reel has no clicker. CATKING


----------

